# Have you heard of Panamoz.com?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As title I'm buying a Nikon D7000 and this Panamoz.com are selling it cheaper than anyone else. Before I take the plunge (its a big plunge too) I want to research the company to ensure they are cosha and I'm not going to get ripped off. Anyone delt with them and got positive or negative feedback?

Cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you read any of the 76 customer reviews?

.http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Panamoz


----------

